# [Verschenke] div. Steam u. Origin Keys: ua. BF3, Crysis 2, Mirrors Edge



## Chemenu (14. September 2013)

Da ich einige Spiele des Origin Humble Bundle schon hatte möchte ich hier die übrig gebliebenen Keys verschenken.
Anfragen von aktiven Forenusern, die schon länger angemeldet sind, werden bevorzugt (Community Bonus).
Aber bevor die Keys ungenutzt bleiben verschenke ich sie auch an neue Member, sofern sich keine alten Hasen dafür interessieren. 
Für BF3 und Crysis 2 solltet ihr Ü18 sein. *

Origin:*
Battlefield 3
Burnout Paradise
Crysis 2
Die Sims 3 + DLCs (High End Loft Stuff + Late Night + Date Night)
*
Steam:*
Alien: Isolation
Burnout Paradise
Civilization: Beyond Earth
Counter Strike: Global Offensive
Crysis 2
Mirrors Edge
Payday 2

*Sonstiges:*
SMITE Promo Code (muss auf SMITEgame.com eingelöst werden)


Servus


----------



## Chemenu (14. September 2013)

Edit Blocker, damit ich den Startpost später noch bearbeiten kann.
Gibt es dieses Problem eigentlich noch, dass man einen Post nicht mehr editieren kann wenn schon mal (mit Zitat) darauf geantwortet wurde?

Falls nicht kann ein Mod diesen Post auch gerne löschen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2013)

Ich würde mich über einen Steam-Key für "Burnout Paradise" freuen... Bin ich als aktiver Forenuser deiner würdig genug ?


----------



## Chemenu (14. September 2013)

Länger dabei als ich, mehr Posts als ich, Trekkie... mehr als würdig Schatzi.  
Key ist unterwegs!


----------



## Lukecheater (14. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Länger dabei als ich, mehr Posts als ich, *Trekkie*... mehr als würdig Schatzi.
> Key ist unterwegs!


 
Trekker  (bevor er sich wieder aufregt^^)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Trekker  (bevor er sich wieder aufregt^^)


 Ich hätte eher Grund zum Aufregen, wenn ich als Trekker mit einem Trekkie diskutieren müsste...


----------



## Shorty484 (14. September 2013)

Würdest Du mir den Battlefield 3 Key schicken? Bin zwar noch nicht so lange dabei, aber eigenltlich jeden Tag hier . 18 bin ich leider schon lange nicht mehr, steuere mit großen Schritten auf die 30 zu. Au Weia


----------



## Chemenu (14. September 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Würdest Du mir den Battlefield 3 Key schicken? Bin zwar noch nicht so lange dabei, aber eigenltlich jeden Tag hier . 18 bin ich leider schon lange nicht mehr, steuere mit großen Schritten auf die 30 zu. Au Weia


 
Key ist unterwegs.


----------



## Shorty484 (14. September 2013)

Dankeschön


----------



## Monalye (14. September 2013)

Vielen lieben Dank für Mirrors Edge, ich bin schon beim Runterladen


----------



## Theory (15. September 2013)

moin, meinst du ich wäre schon würdig für den sims 3 key?  würde mich freuen!


----------



## Chemenu (16. September 2013)

Theory schrieb:


> moin, meinst du ich wäre schon würdig für den sims 3 key?  würde mich freuen!


 Für die Sims reicht's, die will wahrscheinlich sonst eh niemand.  
Du hast ne PN!


----------



## Theory (16. September 2013)

einem geschenktem gaul schaut man nicht ins maul! hehe danke


----------



## GamerBoKo (17. September 2013)

bin zwar noch nicht lange dabei, aber wenn du ihn noch hast würde ich mich über den BurnOut Paradise Key für Origin freuen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. September 2013)

GamerBoKo schrieb:


> bin zwar noch nicht lange dabei, ...


 Untertreibung oder Flachwitz, du hast die Wahl.


----------



## timmeyer (17. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne Burnout Paradise für Origin nehmen.


----------



## Ravenclaw85 (17. September 2013)

heyho. 
Finds klasse von dir, dass du die Spiele hier  verschenkst. Würde mich über Burnout Paradise freuen, falls ich würdig genug dafür bin


----------



## Chemenu (17. September 2013)

Der Origin Key für Burnout Paradise ist nun auch vergeben und ging an Ravenclaw85.



Ravenclaw85 schrieb:


> heyho.
> Finds klasse von dir, dass du die Spiele hier  verschenkst. Würde mich über Burnout Paradise freuen, falls ich würdig genug dafür bin


 Du hast ne PM. 

@GamerBoko und timmeyer
Bitte nicht böse sein, ich hoffe auf euer Verständnis. 
Beteiligt euch weiterhin an dieser tollen Community hier, dann klappts beim nächsten mal. 

# Edit
Wieso will eigentlich niemand Crysis 2? Hat das schon jeder? Ich fands auch kacke, aber ein mal kann man es schon durchspielen. Vor allem wenns umsonst ist.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> # Edit
> Wieso will eigentlich niemand Crysis 2? Hat das schon jeder? Ich fands auch kacke, aber ein mal kann man es schon durchspielen. Vor allem wenns umsonst ist.


 
Ich versteh auch nit, dass man KOSTENLOSE Sachen nicht schneller wegbekommt. Bei mir ist immer noch ein Mirror's Edge Key verfügbar, den anscheinend niemand haben will...


----------



## stawacz (18. September 2013)

hey klingt super,,,coole idee von euch,,ich wär auf jedenfall interessiert


----------



## Chemenu (18. September 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich wär auf jedenfall interessiert


 An was genau?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> An was genau?


 Wenn er kein Spiel meint, womöglich dich...


----------



## Chemenu (20. September 2013)

So, es ist nur noch Crysis 2 für Origin übrig.


----------



## stawacz (21. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> So, es ist nur noch Crysis 2 für Origin übrig.



au ja dat nehm ich


----------



## Chemenu (24. September 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> au ja dat nehm ich


 Jetzt im Ernst?


----------



## stawacz (24. September 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Jetzt im Ernst?


 warum nich?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2013)

ROFL

Klare Antworten können ungemein hilfreich sein...


----------



## stawacz (24. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Klare Antworten können ungemein hilfreich sein...



pahahahahahaha  

nur dat spiel bitte


----------



## Chemenu (24. September 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> pahahahahahaha
> 
> nur dat spiel bitte


 Es ist geschehen, Du hast ne PM. 

Es sind jetzt alle Keys vergeben. So lob ich mir das!


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juni 2015)

Passend zum Steam Sale, ein Update im Startpost. Hab einen Steam Key für *Payday 2* zu verschenken.


----------



## Monalye (12. Juni 2015)

Darüber würde ich mich ganz besonders freuen, wegen diesem Game überlege ich schon lange, weil mehrere Leute von meinem Clan das gemeinsam spielen. Dann könnte ich da mal mitspielen


----------



## svd (17. Juni 2015)

Äh, ich häng mich schnell mal dran und verschenke hier auch einen Key zur "Payday 2: Crimewave Edition", der bei einer Blu-ray dabei gewesen ist.


----------



## Chemenu (18. Juni 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Äh, ich häng mich schnell mal dran und verschenke hier auch einen Key zur "Payday 2: Crimewave Edition", der bei einer Blu-ray dabei gewesen ist.



Achtung, bei der John Wick Blu-ray ist nur der Key für die normale Payday 2 PC Version dabei. 
Nur die Werbung drunter ist für die Crimewave Edition für PS4 und XBox One.


----------



## svd (18. Juni 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis, so genau hab ich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht hingesehen.

Das "Free PD2 Weekend" hat mir damals völlig gereicht. Das war eigentlich nur beschissen gewesen.
Kann natürlich an den Mittätern gelegen haben, die nichts Besseres zu tun gehabt hatten, als Cops zu töten.


----------



## golani79 (18. Juni 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, so genau hab ich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht hingesehen.
> 
> Das "Free PD2 Weekend" hat mir damals völlig gereicht. Das war eigentlich nur beschissen gewesen.
> Kann natürlich an den Mittätern gelegen haben, die nichts Besseres zu tun gehabt hatten, als Cops zu töten.



Bei Payday hängt es ziemlich stark davon ab, mit welchen Leuten man zusammenspielt.
Hab zwar noch nicht allzuviele Stunden drauf, aber die, die ich gespielt habe, habe ich mit Leuten gespielt, die sich auskennen - hat doch recht viel Spaß gemacht muss ich sagen.


----------



## Konstantin1995 (19. Juni 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Äh, ich häng mich schnell mal dran und verschenke hier auch einen Key zur "Payday 2: Crimewave Edition", der bei einer Blu-ray dabei gewesen ist.


Ich selbst vor kurzem angefangen mit einem Freund zu spielen und da macht's schon richtig Spaß.  Wenn du den Key übrig hättest, könntest du ihn mir für einen anderen Kumpel noch überlassen? Zu dritt wird's sicherlich noch besser. 

Edit.: Ich habe auch noch ein paar Steam-Keys aus diversen Humble Bundles übrig. Da kannst du dir dann gerne ein, zwei Spiele zum Tausch aussuchen, wenn du willst.


----------



## GhostDog-09 (9. Juli 2015)

Klasse Idee mal schauen was bei mir noch so im Keller liegt


----------



## Technodex (11. Juli 2015)

Ist Payday 2 noch zu haben  ? @SVD


----------



## svd (11. Juli 2015)

Ah, tut mir leid, ist schon weg. Hab total vergessen, das zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Chemenu (25. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwei verfrühte Weihnachtsgeschenke zu verteilen.
Es handelt sich dabei um einen *Steam Key *für* Counter Strike: Global Offensive* und einen *Promo Code *für* SMITE*. 
Siehe auch Änderungen im Startpost. Wie immer gilt der PCG Community Kuschelbonus.


----------



## Batze (25. November 2015)

UI,
also bei CS:GO werde ich mal schwach und meld mal Interesse an.


----------



## Chemenu (25. November 2015)

CS:GO und SMITE sind weg.

Dafür gibt's zwei neue Geschenke, und zwar *Alien: Isolation* und *Civilization: Beyond Earth*.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. November 2015)

Bei *Alien: Isolation* würde ich pflichtschuldigst die Hand heben.


----------



## Chemenu (25. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bei *Alien: Isolation* würde ich pflichtschuldigst die Hand heben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Na na na, so geht das aber nicht Du kleiner Drecksack. Wie sagt man? 

_Hast ne PM.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. November 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> _Na na na, so geht das aber nicht Du kleiner Drecksack. Wie sagt man?
> 
> _Hast ne PM.



Ähem...*Doongg-käääh*?!


----------



## Batze (25. November 2015)

Dankeschön.
Falls niemand sich bei *Civilization: Beyond Earth *meldet würde ich auch da nicht nein sagen.
Aber da ich gerade was bekommen habe, steck ich da natürlich erstmal zurück.


----------



## golani79 (25. November 2015)

Wenn der Batze zurücksteckt, würde ich Interesse an Civilization: Beyond Earth anmelden - ansonsten auch nicht so tragisch


----------



## Batze (26. November 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn der Batze zurücksteckt, würde ich Interesse an Civilization: Beyond Earth anmelden - ansonsten auch nicht so tragisch



Na klar, gar kein Thema.


----------



## Taiwez (26. November 2015)

Civ: Beyond Earth hört sich super an, schade, das ich zu spät war


----------



## luki0710 (26. November 2015)

Zweimal zulangsam... 
Schläft ihr eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Taiwez (26. November 2015)

23:31 ist doch ne normale Uhrzeit 

ich hab den Post auch jetzt grade fix von der Arbeit aus geschrieben, sonst wäre ich sicher NICHT wach.


----------



## Batze (26. November 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Zweimal zulangsam...
> Schläft ihr eigentlich nicht?



Ist wie bei so manchen Games, dafür gibt es Bots.


----------

